# Plowing with a welded rear diff



## ChrisinVT (Dec 19, 2008)

So I've done a bit of searching and haven't gotten a good answer. I'm looking for anyone who's plowing with a fully welded rear differential, or a spool. I'm considering welding the rear in my plow truck (1991 S10 pickup) to help out with traction. This is a vehicle that it's only purpose in life is plowing my driveway, so I'm thinking that every little bit of help it can have, it will get.

I have the rear differential welded in my '87 GMC S15 and it's great, but trying to drive in the snow is horrible. I'm sure the 12.5" wide mud tires don't help, because even before the welded rear diff it was like driving on glass. Now it's just sideways, everywhere. It doesn't get driven in the winter though.

My driveway is more like an open parking lot, no turns. Just push the snow all one way. My neighbor's driveway which I plow also is a circular driveway, so I'm concerned about that. Last year I was plowing with a 2002 Dodge pickup, the year before that a 1989 Ford F-150. This will be the first year with the S10 pickup.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Get a set of tire chains.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Buy better tires, get chains, add weight, swap for a posi...... Do it right or don't do it at all.


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

a welded rear will work, but like you said, sideways. all. the. time. always. 

get chains. open diff will leave one wheel for lateral stability. and lots of weight, if its only purpose is your driveway, then load that biatch down heavy. weld solid bars in between the axle and frame to eliminate sagging.


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

You'll always be sideways. Treater like a beater and load that puppy down! 

I've got the rear welded in my sonoma, simply because i didnt want to waste any money on my stock 7.5. Its fun for lighting them up (check out my sig for a video  ), but for everyday it sucks! cant wait to get my 8.5 and posi in it when the ls goes in!!


----------



## Moose's Mowing (Oct 6, 2012)

GSS LLC;1529425 said:


> a welded rear will work, but like you said, sideways. all. the. time. always.
> 
> get chains. open diff will leave one wheel for lateral stability. and lots of weight, if its only purpose is your driveway, then load that biatch down heavy. weld solid bars in between the axle and frame to eliminate sagging.


agreed, you'll be sideways more than not. be more of a pita than its worth. I put a detroit in my old jeep. it was awesome in 4x4 in the snow, but then I busted the front driveshaft one day, then it snowed that night. I had tore the DS out and had it being rebuilt at a shop. this jeep would not go at all in the snow. just spun the tires and went sideways. at at least a locker will disengage. a welded rear is, well, welded. dont do it you'll be pissed at yourself. liek the other guy said get a set of chains or cables or something.


----------



## ChrisinVT (Dec 19, 2008)

I'll look into chains, I might actually have some around somewhere. For a truck that only plows my driveway it don't want to put any money into it in the form of different tires or the ridiculous cost of an LSD. The tires on it are studded with good tread, but look like they're also from 1991. It's bad enough that it needs a new clutch and gas tank, surprises surprises.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Chains and weight are a better option. Learning to drive with a very light foot will also help


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

You could probably gauge how it'd feel by slapping your 1991's wheels/tires on the spooled 1987 and taking it for a test drive around the driveway when it snows...but I imagine everybody who says it'd be all sideways all the time is correct.


----------



## Grotonems5 (Jan 12, 2010)

Chris, just call me next time and I'll come by with the ol' diesel and clear it all out!! Aside from that, I'd go with the weight and tire chains as well. You might be able to just get away with some weight. 

OR you could put tracks on that biotch!


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

I love a good Lincoln Locker... but dont do it. You will bust something the first time you make a sharp turn on dry pavement


----------



## ChrisinVT (Dec 19, 2008)

So to update this a bit, I've given up on my plow truck for the year. After repairing the gas tank, welding up the y-pipe, fixing the plow frame, replacing the clutch master 2x, clutch slave 3x and the entire clutch, my clutch fork bent when bleeding the air out of the clutch's hydraulic system.

I gave up and took the plow off and put it on my '87. I have to say, with the 33's and the welded rear end that truck is a freaking TANK to plow with. I've only gotten into a hairy situation a couple of times with the rear end sliding out on me, but I that was because I was going way too slow and trying to push way too much wet snow.



Plowtoy;1530909 said:


> I love a good Lincoln Locker... but dont do it. You will bust something the first time you make a sharp turn on dry pavement


I've put about 5k on my Lincoln Locker already. Both on road, off road and in city driving in NY. No issues other than barking tires 



Grotonems5;1530606 said:


> Chris, just call me next time and I'll come by with the ol' diesel and clear it all out!! Aside from that, I'd go with the weight and tire chains as well. You might be able to just get away with some weight.
> 
> OR you could put tracks on that biotch!


Hey buddy, I didn't know you were on here! I should have figured though!


----------

